# Katakura Silk Bike -80s?



## clu985 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi, I have a Katakura
View attachment 279536
View attachment 279537
View attachment 279538


I was thinking of selling it because it's a bit big for me, but I see that they're pretty rare. 

How much do you think I can get for it? Or any input about these bikes? Anything would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Never heard of the brand. Looks to be 1970s or earlier to me with the center pull brakes (Dia Compe?) and the large flange hubs.

Doubt it's worth much. Steel crankset and those extra aluminum brake levers are a pretty dead giveaway as a less expensive bike. Even better quality Japanese bikes don't fetch much money unless there's a cult following (e.g., Lotus). But then, I've been wrong before!


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Other low end cues are the shifters on the steering stem and what sort of looks like stamped steel hubs. Are the rims steel too?

Lugged frame doesn't look too bad. Does it have adjustable dropouts?


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Hate to break it to you but that is not worth much. I'd start the pricing at $15 and go down from there if no takers. That looks like a prime candidate to clean up and give to someone tall who doesn't have a bike.


----------



## Chombi (Jun 23, 2012)

Not too familiar with Katakura Silks but there is a following for the bike. You can check with the *C&V forum* members in *bikeforums.net*. IIRC, a couple of members who live in Japan are really into the Katakura Silks and my memory of the discussions in the forum about the bike is that some models are dear to some collectors.
Just for our reference, can you tak a good detail picture of the rear dropouts on the derailleur side? It's one of the areas where one can find out whether the frameset is of good quality. A full drive side picture would be really goo to see too.

Chombi


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

brewster said:


> Hate to break it to you but that is not worth much. I'd start the pricing at $15 and go down from there if no takers. That looks like a prime candidate to clean up and give to someone tall who doesn't have a bike.


LOL! Gotta agree. Checking the pics on a regular PC today (vs. iPad last night). It looks like rust on the rims (steel), cheap pedals, no adjustments on the dropouts, bolt on axles. None of that is good.


----------



## clu985 (Apr 15, 2010)

wow. for $15, I'll just keep it. I saw a Katakura frame on ebay going for about $800, so I was expecting more.


----------



## mattawan (Dec 6, 2009)

Katakura Silk made multiple levels of bike from entry level to high end. Unfortunately, yours is toward the lower end.

If you were to overhaul the bike, put new tires, bar tape, and brake pads, etc on it.,you may get $100-150 for it. Of course, that might not be economically wise.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

clu985 said:


> wow. for $15, I'll just keep it. I saw a Katakura frame on ebay going for about $800, so I was expecting more.


Not for the low end KS models.

I think it would make a swell campus bike.


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

clu985 said:


> wow. for $15, I'll just keep it. I saw a Katakura frame on ebay going for about $800, so I was expecting more.


Let's see if this one sells Vintage Road Bike Frame Katakura Silk 54cm | eBay.

It's a much higher end frame than yours. But for $900-$1000, I'd be looking for for something other than that.


----------

